# removal of sony vaio case



## plrs x45

Hello to all.  I am new to this forum and have a question for anyone who can help.  I just received a Sony Vaio PCV-RX550 at no cost.  I want to upgrade the RAM and video card.  I can't get the case off.  Is there a trick to this?  Also, I have heard that some systems can have the bios flashed to accept more RAM.  Where may I find the info about this?

thank you all in advance.


----------



## 4W4K3

i have worked on 1 sony vaio b4. couldn't get the case off. i ended up breaking it off accidentally, and i payed customer for damages, she didn't care. never worked on one again lol.

tricky little buggers.


----------



## jjsevdt

Sony makes so you take it to a Sony certified repair place, just like the PS2.


----------



## CBizzle

My cousin has a Sony Vaio, and he got the case off.... I wouldn't be suprised if he broke it to get it off, but I will ask him and let you know. He took it apart and just scrapped the parts for some money towards another computer, it was an older Vaio.


----------



## spacedude89

they put the stuff in there, so it must come apart, just look at it carefully, its not rocket science...


----------



## sho95

onn the back of the case on the upper right you will find a lever that is all metal. Pull on this and it make the side off the case pop out. Hope this help you out.


----------



## oe4u

*opening Vaio case*

Sony has a detailed guide if you dig around on their esupport.  

Here is the page that shows how to install a second hard drive  and it has instructions and diagrams to open the case.

Just hit this link  Sony esupport


----------

